# Looking for some info



## lpoandl (Jun 13, 2012)

If I pass my CPC exam 9/1/12 I am looking into Auditing.  I have done some research and it seems that you need an Associates Degree. I have been in the Medical field for over 20 years and presently doing referrals for 7 providers of a multispeciality practice. I could really use some advice on where I need to go if I pass.  I went through Penn Foster and earned my certificate for Health Information Management. Are there any online courses just for auditing?  My email is lpoandl@hotmail.com. Please put in subject box from AAPC some I will not delete it.  Any help I would mean more than you could imagine.


Thanks
Lisa Poandl


----------



## DeeCPC (Jun 14, 2012)

Degree requirements vary by employer.  All will require about 5 years coding experience, some will require auditing experience.

You want to have that coding experience to succeed.  Passing the test is not a substitution for experience. I believe you can't register for the AAPC test without the experience.

I think NAMAS is who is endorsed by the AAPC.


----------



## lpoandl (Jun 15, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the information!


----------

